
Ask HN: Startup ideas for the mobile App developer market? - mromanuk
I read that there are 8.7M of app developers worldwide. I don&#x27;t know if that&#x27;s accurate but probably there are way more than 500K developers.
That&#x27;s a huge market, which also is highly technical and value software tools. There should be a lot of products to build. I would like to know your thoughts and ideas.<p>There are some threads out there, but not so accurate to this very specific topic: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;SomebodyMakeThis&#x2F;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10320865
======
michaelpinto
Things I dream of: Something like a HyperCard interface so non-coders can
create apps (and of course like HyperCard there should be a language like
HyperTalk under the surface that users can use):

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HyperCard](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HyperCard)

[http://hypercard.org](http://hypercard.org)

[http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/05/25-years-of-
hypercard-t...](http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/05/25-years-of-hypercard-
the-missing-link-to-the-web/)

~~~
mromanuk
Really cool software, never heard of it. Recently I asked about a better way
to create UIs for coders:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10226653](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10226653)
I think it's an unsolved problem (the paradigm we use for constructing UIs)

